# Frost Fighter Clear View Automotive Defroster Kits With Auto Timer



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried one this ?? 
FROST FIGHTER CLEAR VIEW AUTOMOTIVE DEFROSTER KITS WITH AUTO TIMER

It is sold on JC Whitney ..

Thanks..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was looking at them, until you said JC Whitney. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Funny timing on this.

I bought one directly from the company ( frostfighter.com ). Model 2620 for the front windshield under their specialty products.

Shipping took 7 full days. Slow compared to most anything else I buy online.
The kit was straight forward and included everything you think you would need.

The kit out of the box will not install nicely or easily ... for that matter you are almost 99.999% sure of screwing up an install for a pickup windshield. Your pickup windshield is rounded and curved thus making the kit as is a near failure.

_Here is some insight ... if you have the kit........_
>The copper comes as 5" width with 3 copper wires. It will not allow curving on the window. TIP #1 - cut each copper thread from the whole thus allowing an 1/4" paper width and apply each copper piping individually.

>The bar ends which get double sided tape to allow for the copper piping to touch and make contact bend and get bent by the natural pressure of the cap on a curved window. TIP #2 - Solder the copper piping to the plate. Use after market double sided tape for the out most cover.

I've made temporary fixes by soldering and re-taping. I'll re-do the windshield install in the spring when it's nicer out. Tomorrow we will see how well it works as I just got the windshield copper piping soldered up today and making a proper connection :angry:


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scottL;469077 said:


> Funny timing on this.
> 
> I bought one directly from the company ( frostfighter.com ). Model 2620 for the front windshield under their specialty products.
> 
> ...


Let me know how it works, please.. I am looking at getting one for the back window on my blazer since it is permanently UP.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Better yet! My dad used to do this all the time. Buy a small electric space heater, an extension cord, and an electrical outlet timer. Place heater in car (away from flammable objects). My dad used to bunjee cord it to the "oh $#!^" handle in his tracker. Set timer to go off before you plan to leave and plug it in. Car will be toasty warm and will not have any frost, snow, ice, avalanche, etc. still clinging to the windows. 

P.S. I can not vouch for the safety of this setup, just how well it worked!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok. Got to try out the front windshield version that frostfighter.com sales. Overall ... it works.

Keep in mind the installation is critical and you should pay attiention to the tips I gave in my earlier reply. The heat the unit gives off is decent enough to keep a clear warm area for the wipers to warm a tad and kept them more flexible with less snow/ice build up. 

Obviously, these are not as good as factory and you do have to be VERY careful when cleaning your glass. Otherwise, as I noted in my early reply I messed up my first install but, I do see the value and will re-do in the spring.

( I'm sure a flat back window will be easier to install. Do, make sure you solder and if you have an continuity meter check the grid before putting on the final layer of double tape )


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

scottL;470633 said:


> Ok. Got to try out the front windshield version that frostfighter.com sales. Overall ... it works.
> 
> Keep in mind the installation is critical and you should pay attiention to the tips I gave in my earlier reply. The heat the unit gives off is decent enough to keep a clear warm area for the wipers to warm a tad and kept them more flexible with less snow/ice build up.
> 
> ...


Thanks... I will have to order one, and try and get it on the next time we have a warm day.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Or goto walmart spend $15 for the small heater they sell in the auto dept. It plugs into cig lighter and velcro's or screws to anywhere you need it. I have mine velcro'd to the dash and no ice buildup under wipers anymore. I also have a piece or velcro on my overhead console so I can use it to defrost the rear if it needs it.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Those $15 ceramic space heaters are junk. I tried them.

If you are on the East coast and have an Ocean State Job Lot near you check their auto dept- I just bought one of those kits for under $10 a couple of weeks back.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

justme-;474595 said:


> Those $15 ceramic space heaters are junk. I tried them.
> 
> If you are on the East coast and have an Ocean State Job Lot near you check their auto dept- I just bought one of those kits for under $10 a couple of weeks back.


Yup. I tried the ceramic heater/blower and it worked for about a 10" circle! disappointing..... The heating grid really helped keep the wipers free during the last 24 hour event.


----------

